# [Allianz-BC] Strange Brew - Das Bollwerk



## Kharell (8. Januar 2007)

_Die Tavernentür öffnet sich und ein langbärtiger Zwerg tritt vor. Er schaut sich kurz um, holt dann eine angesengte Pergamentrolle aus der Gürteltasche und befestigt die Rolle mit gekonnten Schlägen und wenigen Nägeln in der hölzernen Außenwand der Taverne. Zufrieden brummt der Zwerg in seinen Bart, hebt dann seinen Humpen mit Donnerbier und nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck._

Es sind nur noch wenige Tage bis sich das "Dunkle Portal" öffnen wird. Sie, die Brennende Legion, ist immer noch da draußen. Die Angehörigen sind verteilt und teils kopflos, aber die Überlebenden dürsten noch immer nach der infernalischen Macht. Es sind die Anhänger von *Strange Brew*, ein Zusammenschluss aus Mitgliedern der Allianz, die sich fortan dem Kreuzzug der Blutrünstigen mit Magie und Waffen entgegenwerfen. Als Bollwerk wollen jene Krieger in die Schlacht ziehen, doch rufen ihre Reihen nach Verstärkung und Kraft.

Neue Schrecken und todbringende Kämpfe erwarten uns, doch zuvor rüsten und stärken wir uns gemeinsam für unseren Weg. _Es ist ein Neuanfang, doch wagt diesen Schritt in unsere Reihen und spürt die Stärke einer Gemeinschaft._

*Was bieten wir euch?*
- Neuanfang mit der Erweiterung (16.1.2007)
- Neuanfang auf einem neuen PvP-Realm, auf Seiten der Allianz
- Möglichkeit den PvE-Content anzugehen, unterstützter PvP-Bereich
- solides Gildensystem, demokratische Werte
- erfahrene Gildenleitung/TechSupport
- Hilfsbereitschaft, Teamgeist u. Ehrgeiz
*Was haben wir für Ziele?*
Unser Ziel ist es zunächst einmal die Gilde mit netten, motivierten und hilfsbereiten Spielern zu füllen. Während des Aufbaus wollen wir gemeinsam die Welt erkunden, uns auf die Höchststufe spielen und den Schritt durch das "Dunkle Portal" wagen. Hat sich die Position der Gilde gefestigt rückt das eigentliche Ziel in den Vordergrund: Der PvE-Content.
Der Bereich der schlachtwütigen Spieler, also die PvP-Sektion, soll dabei nicht zu kurz kommen, sondern seperat koordiniert und angeleitet werden. Außerdem wird es zu zahlreichen Gildentreffen als auch zu kleineren Gildenevents kommen.
*Wen suchen wir?*
Erst einmal sei gesagt, dass wir keinen Charakter suchen. Wir suchen Spieler. Wir suchen Menschen mit einer gewissen Reife, mit einem Maß an Aktivität und viel Spaß am Spiel. Natürlich haben wir uns Ziele gesetzt, jedoch werden wir eben diese "Goals" nicht unter Zwang erreichen. Motiviert und zielstrebig, ausdauernd und teamfähig solltest du also sein. Hier also die wichtigsten Facts bezüglich der Gildenaufnahme in einer Übersicht:

_- wir suchen einen Spieler, keinen Charakter
- gewisses Maß an Reife u. Aktivität muss vorhanden sein
- du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein (Ausnahmen möglich)
- Motivation u. Zielstrebigkeit werden vorausgesetzt
- Geduld und Teamfähigkeit stehen an erster Stelle_
*Gegenwärtig findet sich für fast jede Klasse noch ausreichend Platz. Besucht uns auf unserer Website oder direkt in unserem Forum. Dort findet ihr alle weiteren Informationen und könnt euch bewerben.

Rafft euch auf für einen Neuanfang! Zusammen sind wir stark!*


----------



## Kharell (8. Januar 2007)

Der erste Tag an der Werbetrommel hat seine Wirkung gezeigt, die ersten Plätze sind vergeben. Meldet euch...


----------



## Kharell (10. Januar 2007)

/push

Und wieder nach oben, denn unsere Reihen füllen sich, wir suchen verstärkt nach Hexenmeistern.


----------



## Salakan (10. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Und wieder nach oben, denn unsere Reihen füllen sich, wir suchen verstärkt nach Hexenmeistern.




Gratz zu male, solche Spieler sind mir die liebsten Gildenhopper ohne Abmeldung "CoS" läßt grüßen..aso btw pushed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (10. Januar 2007)

Wechsel lieber wieder zur Allianz, dann spielst du wieder mit ihm zusammen. Im Wechseln seid ihr ja ganz stark.

Also? Flamen wir jetzt? Oder pushen wir einfach unsere Threads?


----------



## Salakan (10. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Wechsel lieber wieder zur Allianz, dann spielst du wieder mit ihm zusammen. Im Wechseln seid ihr ja ganz stark.
> 
> Also? Flamen wir jetzt? Oder pushen wir einfach unsere Threads?




wer hat denn gesagt wir flamen, naja er meinte ja er will unbedingt bei uns bleiben etc. Dann sieht er ne Ally Gilde wird da Member und meldet sich nichtmal ab? Was bitte ist daran flamen, aso ich vergaß ja....du hast dir ja schon nen Bild über meine Alter IQ Lebensweise etc gemacht....naja jeder wie er will, ich sag ja viel Spaß mit ihm.

Und natürlich pushe ich euren Thread gerne, wir brauchen doch Opfer öhm Gegner im Open-PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (10. Januar 2007)

Eben, wir sehen uns dann sicherlich auf dem Realm.


----------



## Kharell (10. Januar 2007)

Ihr werdet uns fortan, mit dem Release, auf dem Server "Festung der Stürme" finden. Wir suchen immernoch verstärkt nach Membern.

Ihr werdet uns fortan, mit dem Release, auf dem Server "Festung der Stürme" finden. Wir suchen immernoch verstärkt nach Membern.


----------



## Kharell (11. Januar 2007)

Der Tag des Starts rückt näher.

*Wir suchen derzeit folgende Klassen:*

*4*  - Hexenmeister
*3*  - Druiden
*2*  - Krieger
*1*  - Schurken
*1*  - Priester
*0*  - Jäger
*0*  - Schamanen
*0*  - Paladine
*0*  - Magier

Sollte deine Wunschklasse besetzt sein, so probiere doch trotzdem dein Glück.


----------



## Kharell (13. Januar 2007)

Wenig Platz ist noch frei, schaut doch mal im Forum (www.strangebrew.org/forum) vorbei.


----------



## Dr. House (25. Januar 2007)

Der Link zu eurem Forum geht nicht.....


----------



## Sergeros (26. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie gehen beide Links net... seid ihr schon aufgelöst, oder warum geht nix?


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte Interesse...bin aber erst 16 Jahre alt. Könnte ich mich trotzdem bewerben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

